# Guide to moving to Autralia



## alpha (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm happy to find this forum. I am planning to move to Australia at the end of the year, but I am making sure I am making the right decision first. My personality is I need everything planned so I need to prepare the information for myself to move.

If you can all help me with what are the biggest topics that I need to be ready for when I move that will be great. 
So far I'm doing research on:
1. Where to live: I think Sydney is best for me but not decided yet
2. Ease of transport (I do not drive here in Hong Kong)
3. Amount of money I should bring with me
4. Bringing my pet dog 
5. Relocating costs

What I need to know from all of you helpful people is what other questions or issues did you find hard when you first moved to Australia that you wish you had all the information. This helps me make sure I am very ready or when Im living there. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kiwi12 (Dec 28, 2012)

I was really concerned about bringing my dog to Australia. The process is lengthy and is costly. It takes 6 months in total to get your dog ready for export so you need to start looking into this now. Go to the DAFF Australia website and read about transporting dogs and cats to Australia. They actually provide a list of things to do in order based on your planning date to move. We will hopefully be leaving for Australia at the end of July and we have everything in order now regarding the dog. We still have visits to the vet and certain vaccinations we need to get done for him 45 days prior to leaving but at least we now have the permit. The dog will need to stay in quarantine for 10 days which is not bad considering that has just been changed from 30 days. In Canada, the dog needs to stay in this country for 180 days from the time he gets the blood drawn for RNATT screening so that he only has to stay in quarantine there for 10 days. Not all rules regarding this are the same for each country so don't leave this for the last minute. I do not know what type of dog you have but Australia has restrictions so you need to research this as well. We are moving to Sydney and we are not far from the quarantine station so this works out well for us. I wish you all the best with your plan to move.


----------



## alpha (Apr 7, 2014)

*Thanks Kiwi12*

Thanks a lot for your reply. Definitely going to look at it now and hopefully get everything done. Let me know how you go when you move there. Thanks again


----------



## betty25 (Apr 23, 2014)

kiwi12 said:


> I was really concerned about bringing my dog to Australia. The process is lengthy and is costly. It takes 6 months in total to get your dog ready for export so you need to start looking into this now. Go to the DAFF Australia website and read about transporting dogs and cats to Australia. They actually provide a list of things to do in order based on your planning date to move. We will hopefully be leaving for Australia at the end of July and we have everything in order now regarding the dog. We still have visits to the vet and certain vaccinations we need to get done for him 45 days prior to leaving but at least we now have the permit. The dog will need to stay in quarantine for 10 days which is not bad considering that has just been changed from 30 days. In Canada, the dog needs to stay in this country for 180 days from the time he gets the blood drawn for RNATT screening so that he only has to stay in quarantine there for 10 days. Not all rules regarding this are the same for each country so don't leave this for the last minute. I do not know what type of dog you have but Australia has restrictions so you need to research this as well. We are moving to Sydney and we are not far from the quarantine station so this works out well for us. I wish you all the best with your plan to move.


Even I'll be moving to Sydney . I want to get my dog along as well but few of my friends told me its gonna be a tedious process .So right now my folks are the one who are gonna babysit my lil pug . After reading your post I'm having second thoughts


----------



## kiwi12 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Betty, it is not as bad as it looks. All that is left for us now is to get the flight and quarantine facility arranged and then get all the vet things done that are requested 45 days prior to leaving. Once he is on the plane we won't see him until we are in Sydney and I believe they allow you to visit a couple of times a week within the ten day period. It all looks so big when you are just laying your eyes on it but once you begin the process and get a better understanding of it, it is not a problem at all. Getting a vet that is experienced in doing it is also a bonus. Even still, it is all laid out on paper for both you and the vet. I thought about leaving my dog behind but it is simply not what I really want to do. I thought very long and hard about it and aside from my husband he is the best friend I will have when I arrive down there. I don't want to leave him behind. Whatever your decision I am sure it will be the right one. At least you will have a family member looking after him and I don't have that option. I am spending the rest of my life in Australia and I only have one chance to do the right thing.


----------



## UOBKayHian (Jun 4, 2014)

bookmarking this thread..i'm looking forward to move to australia too!


----------

